# sendto: No buffer space



## Airost (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I have same problem with No buffer space available for a long time. I checked cables, replaced them, both bce0 and bce1 checked - same issue, reinstalled FreeBSD (I was running 11, checked with 13 now I have installed 13.1 RC4 all were freshly installed), checked PF.conf, downloaded even few different conf files and changed only macro to have correct interfaces. My config is Dell Poweredge 1950, one card is connected to ADSL modem Draytek-Vigor 130 where I establish connection (tun0) the other one is connected to 24 port 1gbit 3com switch. I used to get buffer error after couple weeks or in about a month on FreeBSD 11 with custom kernel. Now I am getting in a few seconds after I boot machine. What is wrong with it? Anybody competent willing to help? It’s only a small home network, currently nothing is even connected to switch so there is no traffic. If I plug a laptop to switch ping works fine to server and back but not outside server to 8.8.8.8


----------



## cqexbesd (Apr 29, 2022)

For some reason your packets aren’t getting out fast enough. You haven’t spelled out exactly what your setup is or what you are doing when the errors occur though. That might help people come up with suggestions. 

You say you can ping across the LAN ok? Do you ever see the error on the LAN interface? If so what traffic is trying to flow?

Can the server ping your ISP provided gateway? Can it ping things on the internet? Do you see the error doing this?

Have you tried disabling your firewall to eliminate that as a potential source of problems?


----------



## Airost (May 20, 2022)

Problem solved. Issue I had was ppp.conf. Once removed all lines:


```
plusnet:
 # Replace bce1 with the interface connected to the VDSL2 modem
set device PPPoE:bce1
 set speed sync
 set mru 1492
 set mtu 1492
 set ctsrts off
 enable echo
 set echoperiod 15
 enable lqr
 set lqrperiod 15
 set log Phase tun
 enable ipcp
 disable dns
 # Replace vr2 with the interface connected to the VDSL2 modem
 set server /tmp/pppoe-bce1 "" 0177
 set authname joannapuz@plusdsl.net
 set authkey xxxxxxxxxxxx
 # HISADDR is shorthand for the remote end of the link,
 # pppd will set this as the default route
add! default HISADDR
```

and left only:


```
set device PPPoE:bce1
set authname joannapuz@plusdsl.net
set authkey xxxxxxxxxxxx
add! default HISADDR
```

all problems disappeared. What could be an issue with full config above that was causing it?


----------



## mer (May 20, 2022)

Not sure offhand, but you probably could comment out all the lines except for the ones that made it work, and then one by one uncomment until it stops working.
There may be information in the man page about each of the options and what the default is if you don't have set.  Example of what I mean:
set speed sync

Is that that default or is the default something like unsync?
I'd guess maybe the mru/mtu, speed or the lqr lines.  But those are just guesses.


----------



## cqexbesd (May 20, 2022)

Add each one back in, one at a time, and see when the error comes back?


----------

